# Help with MCACC PRO Please



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I recently bought the SC95. I ran MCACC Full Auto with Expert setting and the results were bad. I don't get much bass and I have to literally set the MV to -9 or so for a movie.
My speakers are set to small and a crossover of 80hz. 
If I remember correctly I choose All Ch for the MCACC calibration.
What am I missing here?
After the calibration finished it did not say DONE. Was I suppose to save it on a memory slot. I am so confused coming from Audyssey.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It is a little confusing... I had the exact same thing happen years ago. I'm going to need to think about this. First off, make sure it didn't change your speaker settings. Also, check where it set your sub volume.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> It is a little confusing... I had the exact same thing happen years ago. I'm going to need to think about this. First off, make sure it didn't change your speaker settings. Also, check where it set your sub volume.


My subs where set to -9.5 and 8 if I remember correctly but I bumped them to -5 and -3.5 and all is good now.
I manually set the speakers to small and ran Auto vs Full calibration. 
What I'm confused on is reverb. It's set to 35-50.
What is reverb and thank you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool. Glad you got that worked out. 

Once you get final set-up tweaks done, I'd run test tones using MCACC and manually adjust all of your speakers to 75dB using a hand held SPL Meter (set on C-Weight, Slow)... plan on setting your subs a bit hotter in my room, they come in around 82 or 84dB when run at the same time (but this is purely preferential and how your subs/speakers interact in your room). For whatever reason, I've found both MCACC and YPAO both to be a little off on some channels... and definitely swing and miss when setting the sub channel. 

As for MCACC...

Follow this *link* and read Pages 19-20.

It will shed some great light on how to decide which time period to use for advanced EQ. This particular manual is for an older Elite unit...but the information is very accessible and will help you to make a choice as to which time period you should pick (and actually gives you a decent idea as to why MCACC under cut your sub volume).

Hope this helps...certain helped me about 6 years ago! onder:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes thanks. I forgot to mention I also used an spl meter and set all the speakers to 75db. The receiver has independent sub eq so I bumped each to 75.
It sounds great now. Thank you for the reverb info. I read it and for me it's a little technical lol. 
I might just lay the reverb to rest at this point at 35-50.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

asere said:


> Yes thanks. I forgot to mention I also used an spl meter and set all the speakers to 75db. The receiver has independent sub eq so I bumped each to 75.
> It sounds great now. Thank you for the reverb info. I read it and for me it's a little technical lol.
> I might just lay the reverb to rest at this point at 35-50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It is a little technical. Basically saying if you have a room that is overly boomy and you have it capturing sound info in the 80-160ms range, MCACC might boost the high frequencies too much. You'll end up with a sound that is top heavy (which I believe will sound thin...). In this case, tell MCACC to take readings from 30-50ms and you'll capture information in a way that causes MCACC to produce a much flatter response.

This is something you can play around with...doesn't MCACC have 5 or 6 profiles that you can save calibration information to?

At the minimum, might be interesting to play around with...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I see. Now if I go to eq expert mode and measure say for 60-80 It won't override what mcacc auto did correct?
Plus I can save the new reverb measurements like you said, yes?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Basically I can solely measure the reverb at 30-50 and 60-80 and so on and just pick the one with the flatest response and pick that one?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> It is a little technical. Basically saying if you have a room that is overly boomy and you have it capturing sound info in the 80-160ms range, MCACC might boost the high frequencies too much. You'll end up with a sound that is top heavy (which I believe will sound thin...). In this case, tell MCACC to take readings from 30-50ms and you'll capture information in a way that causes MCACC to produce a much flatter response.
> 
> This is something you can play around with...doesn't MCACC have 5 or 6 profiles that you can save calibration information to?
> 
> At the minimum, might be interesting to play around with...


When I go to manual mcacc under eq pro there is reverb measurement and advanced eq. Reverb measurement gives the the measuring option of measuring with eq on/off and with advanced eq you have the option to change the reverb time position like 30-50 and so on and then measure.
I'm confused with which one to use.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I ran REW to check the MCACC calibration on the subs with on/ off and the graft is pretty identical.
Does this mean MCACC did nothing or that spot requires little eq?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How does this look for comparison. Seems like audyssey did the better job with the subs, correct? XT vs MCACC Pro.
Audyssey is the dark green one.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

